# 1920's Hawthorne Flyer Deluxe



## Euphman06 (Jan 28, 2013)

Came across this an hour away on craigslist and offered the guy $100 (which was more than he was asking) to hold it til the weekend so I could get down there. He told me he had several people mad at him saying first come first serve yada yada yada but I kept in touch and offered him more than asking price so he was happy to hold on to it for me. I need a little help on determining year. It has metal clad wheels with 28x 1 1/2 inch tires but I plan on lacing the ND model A rear hub and model M front hub to some p35's so I can get modern wheels on there to actually ride this baby. I don't think the chain ring is correct... shouldn't it have the snowflake style? This one actually looks Schwinn to me but I'm no expert. The saddle was restored previously from a local tack shop in PA so that saves me a lot of money Any help in determine correct parts/year would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## cl222 (Jan 28, 2013)

I wish i had your luck to find this for $100.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah... I scour craigslist religiously and come across some great deals. I'm not far from you, this came out of eastern PA.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 28, 2013)

That's like a $750 deal!!!!!!! Dang! I have the perfect chain wheel for it. Pm me with your e-mail for pics... Looks to be circa 1930.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 28, 2013)

Do you really think it's worth that much? I figured about $350 but over on the east coast bikes don't sell as well as west coast. It needs a paint job for sure but the metal isn't pitted and in great shape. Wish it had the tank....


----------



## chitown (Jan 28, 2013)

Schwinn built the 20's Hawthorne DeLuxe bikes. This could be anywhere from 1920-1930ish. Check the cranks if you take it apart, they may be marked.

Great bike. Probably didn't come with the tank but always cool to have the tank.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 28, 2013)

chitown said:


> Schwinn built the 20's Hawthorne DeLuxe bikes. This could be anywhere from 1920-1930ish. Check the cranks if you take it apart, they may be marked.
> 
> Great bike. Probably didn't come with the tank but always cool to have the tank.




I didn't realize that, so perhaps this chainwheel is original to the bike. I really don't know much about Hawthorne bikes so any history is appreciated!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 28, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> Do you really think it's worth that much? I figured about $350 but over on the east coast bikes don't sell as well as west coast. It needs a paint job for sure but the metal isn't pitted and in great shape. Wish it had the tank....




well parts wise....
Seat $200 min.
Frame fork $150
Wheels $100 
tires if good $200
bars $50-$75
fenders $60-80
drop stand $75
etc.... crk, chn whl, pedals, chain...
Add it up.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 28, 2013)

Fork looks Schwinn, can't clearly say about the frame, that chainring was used with several makers.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 28, 2013)

The end of the trusses seem to be welded right to the fork legs and definately aren't anchored to the axle. Perhaps that could help ID the maker?


----------



## chitown (Jan 28, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> The end of the trusses seem to be welded right to the fork legs and definately aren't anchored to the axle. Perhaps that could help ID the maker?




Here is my Schwinn built with '31 dated cranks.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32691-1931-Schwinn-built


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 28, 2013)

chitown said:


> Here is my Schwinn built with '31 dated cranks.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32691-1931-Schwinn-built




That's definately what my fork looks like too. In fact the whole frame look exactely like yours. I would assume then that this is a Schwinn built hawthorne. I'll have to check the crank later to see.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 28, 2013)

281699 appears to be the serial number on the bottom bracket. Not sure if it's a 1 or 7 but other I'm pretty sure of the other numbers. Help at all?


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 28, 2013)

I think that serial #is mid to late 20's.
I have an "Our Own Hardware" badged Schwinn with a 
serial # 232978 which I estimate at around 1923.
The truss rods on mine are fused to the fork.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 28, 2013)

I was going to say Schwinn built as well. This is my 34 Schwinn or at least that is the date stamp on the crank. One more thing, I didn't know Schwinn built for Wards? Love to see some lit on that. I know they built for many labels.


----------



## chitown (Jan 28, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> I didn't know Schwinn built for Wards? Love to see some lit on that. I know they built for many labels.





from 1920 Strike Notice by the Metal Polishers Union:






http://books.google.com/books?id=Qd...QGtnICQAg&ved=0CC8Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 28, 2013)

This is the picture I found to ID my bike. It has that same badge on it although this one is from 1917 without the crossbrace bars and has a different chain wheel. 

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle311/picture1215


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 28, 2013)

Just to show how similar they can be, here's my J & R Flyer, determined here to likely be a Shelby. Mighty close, except the truss rods aren't welded.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 28, 2013)

chitown said:


> from 1920 Strike Notice by the Metal Polishers Union:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Killer, that's perfect!!!!


----------

